

Rapportive clone fills void left by LinkedIn - welder
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rapporto/lobacefbncbcpbneaggicmoahbikkohg

======
driverdan
No privacy policy? No details about how it works (without reviewing the
source)? No ToS or licensing info?

------
extrapolate
Honestly I would just be happy with an extension that uses local storage to
store notes on a per-contact basis like Rapportive used to. I don't need any
other fancy features and don't want to worry about a privacy policy/ToS.

------
hartator
I've done: 1) Install extension 2) Allow permissions 3) Restart Chrome 4)
Resign-in in Gmail

Doesn't seem to work for me. :/

~~~
changdizzle
I installed, logged out of Gmail, restarted my browser and re-logged in.

You also need to click on the actual e-mail address in the e-mail for it to
popup, definitely nowhere near as elegant as rapportive and seems to work
~60-70% of the time

------
fmela
Be careful. This appears to be sending the result of every Rapportive API call
to 104.131.218.68

~~~
Xorlev
That's skeevy, beyond using the Rapportive API.

------
michaelhoffman
The void is simply that you can't store notes anymore, right?

I recently downloaded all my Rapportive notes to find I had only used the
feature once.

~~~
kevingadd
The void is that Rapportive was neutered to only show linkedin instead of a
contact's full set of social services.

~~~
michaelhoffman
I didn't realize that. How annoying.

------
o0-0o
Wow, good work. Did you get this out the door in 24 hours or was is brewing
for a while?

~~~
welder
I didn't make it, I'm just the op.

~~~
maxerickson
"Show HN" is intended for things you've made:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
welder
Oops, can someone remove it?

~~~
maxerickson
I guess a mod will if/when they notice. You could email hn@ycombinator.com and
explain the mistake, they will definitely notice that.

~~~
welder
Email sent :)

~~~
dang
Thanks! We edited the title.

------
jayzalowitz
How does this work?

~~~
welder
Looks like it uses the same api as Rapportive based on the permissions it asks
for when installing.

~~~
sudheendrach
No, it is using FullContact APIs.

~~~
sudheendrach
Oops.. you are right. They are using rapportive.

    
    
      var LOGIN_URL = 'https://rapportive.com/login_status';
      var LOOKUP_URL = 'https://profiles.rapportive.com/contacts/email/';
      var API_HOST = '104.131.218.68';
      var API_URL = 'http://'+API_HOST+'/api/profiles';

~~~
mkrecny
How do you access the source?

~~~
illdave
After installing the extension, open the extensions menu, find it and click
"Inspect views: background page", then check the JS file that it references.

~~~
fletchowns
Any chance you can share the source in a gist or something?

